# VEC 99 vs 452X - first observations



## nestly

After transferring to an air stretcher/twister, it was evident the VEC 99 either a) "stretched' less under 200lbs tension, or b) reduced length more as a result of adding the 44 twists needed to achieve my normal twist rate, or some combination of "a" and "b" as the VEC string was shorter after twisting at 200lbs.

Next step in my build process is to increase tension to 300lbs and serve. End serving is .014 Halo, and I set payout tension to 10lbs before starting every serving. As expected, there as significant wax build up on the serving jig, even when using "natural" 452X. By contrast, there was no wax build up on the serving jig for VEC99, only a small bit of red reside that obviously came from the red Halo serving.

By the time all the servings were applied (end, center, string stop) the 452X string was measuring 3/16" longer than the VEC99 string at 300lbs. Again, both materials were layed up with the same initial post settings, and each had been twisted the same number of times at 200lbs, and then each saw a tension increase to 300lbs before and during the applications of all servings.


----------



## nestly

While beginning to apply the center serving, I checked the finished diameter and found the VEC 99 was going to be larger than my preferred .109-.111 dia for nock fit. Normally, with low wax 452X, I run the tag end the whole length under the center serving, but since that was obviously going to make the center serving too large on the VEC99 string, I trimmed the center serving tag at 3/4" so it would not be under the whole center serving. Based on what I found with the center serving, I checked all the serving diameters after both strings were complete and was somewhat surprised to find the VEC99 finished a pretty consistent .010" larger than 452X natural. Even without the tag end under the center serving, the center serving on the VEC99 finished .003 larger than than the 452X center. I'm not sure how I'm going to manage that, as .018 PowerGrip is my preferred center serving material, and .114" is larger than I want. .109 is also larger than I've found ideal for end servings/cam grooves.

I "guess" the larger diameter of VEC 99 is a product of the higher percentage of Vectran compared to 452X. I may have to consider going down to 22 strands of VEC.


----------



## 48archer

Did either string get shorter or shrink in over all length after it set for awhile after serving?


----------



## mattafliving

Thank you for such a well documented comparison. Tons of great info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59

Awesome comparison!


----------



## Bow Rider

Thanks, Nestly. 
I've been curious about the bloodline materials. 
Mostly though, I'm interested to see how the chemical treatment compares to wax regarding the lifespan of a string. Seems like it would be less likely to attract dirt and debris in the field.


----------



## nestly

48archer said:


> Did either string get shorter or shrink in over all length after it set for awhile after serving?



I haven't got there yet. After completing both, I moved them to the stretcher bank where they've mostly sat for ~6hours at 300#. I've since backed them down to 100 and I'll measure them each tomorrow, then probably leave them each sit relaxed for a while before measuring again. I expect I'm going to have to re-make the VEC string because based on initial measurements at 300, it's going to be too short because of one or both "a" and "b" from post #2 above. So far, I only know the jig post setting, and the length at 300 immediately after serving, I haven't taken any other length measurements, but I will tomorrow.


----------



## Huntinsker

Following this for sure. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## automan26

Nestly,
I built one short practice string and two strings I planned to install on my bow. When building the practice string I noticed that the Bloodline-99 I was using was very slick, but with a little patience I was able to deal with it. When I took the practice string off the jig all the strands completely separated as if I had totally unwound the string. I didn't like that so I was a bit more careful when I built my first full-length string. My experience with Bloodline-99 was very similar to what you described although I didn't take exact measurements. It twisted up shorter than I had planned on and the center serving was a bit thicker than I had experienced with other materials in the past. When I removed the string from the jig the strands again separated completely; they did not remain in a tight single bundle as I am used to with other materials. I built my second string and decided try something a bit different. After building my loops and adding twists I stretched the string to 300# and gave it a very heavy coat of wax and then burnished it like a madman. I had hoped to use the wax as a sort of binder to hold the strands together. Everything looked great when I let off on the tension, so I let it sit overnight with the hopes of installing it on the bow the next day. I was disappointed the next morning when I found the string again starting to separate, but not as badly as before. I have no doubt that Bloodline is a great material and will perform very well, but the problem of not being able to keep the strands from separating after the string has been removed from the jig concerns me.

Automan


----------



## mattafliving

automan26 said:


> Nestly,
> I built one short practice string and two strings I planned to install on my bow. When building the practice string I noticed that the Bloodline-99 I was using was very slick, but with a little patience I was able to deal with it. When I took the practice string off the jig all the strands completely separated as if I had totally unwound the string. I didn't like that so I was a bit more careful when I built my first full-length string. My experience with Bloodline-99 was very similar to what you described although I didn't take exact measurements. It twisted up shorter than I had planned on and the center serving was a bit thicker than I had experienced with other materials in the past. When I removed the string from the jig the strands again separated completely; they did not remain in a tight single bundle as I am used to with other materials. I built my second string and decided try something a bit different. After building my loops and adding twists I stretched the string to 300# and gave it a very heavy coat of wax and then burnished it like a madman. I had hoped to use the wax as a sort of binder to hold the strands together. Everything looked great when I let off on the tension, so I let it sit overnight with the hopes of installing it on the bow the next day. I was disappointed the next morning when I found the string again starting to separate, but not as badly as before. I have no doubt that Bloodline is a great material and will perform very well, but the problem of not being able to keep the strands from separating after the string has been removed from the jig concerns me.
> 
> Automan


Would like to see some photos of this, I have 5 sets hanging in my shop waiting to be served, all in nice little bundles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

After the initial 6hr stretch at 300lbs, followed by 12hrs at 100lbs, then 2 hours relaxed, here are the measurements of each at 10lbs, 100lbs, and 300lbs, to the nearest 1/32" as best I can discern.

452X @ 10 lbs = 58-3/8"
452X @ 100lbs = 58-15/32"
452X @ 300lbs = 58-5/8"
452X "stretch" from 10lbs to 300lbs = 1/4" (8/32")

VEC99 @ 10 lbs = 58-7/32"
VEC99 @ 100lbs = 58-9/32"
VEC99 @ 300lbs = 58-7/16"
VEC99 "stretch" from 10lbs to 300lbs = 7/32"

For all intents and purposes, I would consider 452X and VEC99 to have roughly equivalent "stretch" rates in a short term test. The VEC99 did end up 3/16" shorter than 452X, but I would attribute only 1/32" of that to less "stretch" because the VEC just ended up 3/16 shorter after twisting, and pretty much remained 3/16" shorter than the 452X throughout the range of tensions.

Note: all materials "stretch" under load, even glass and steel. The "stretch" noted above is not a bad thing, it's natural and expected as long is it remains the same at any given load. "Creep" is when the material continues to elongate under a continuous load, that's what we want to avoid in bowstrings.

Next up is an extended stretch period at 300lbs which will reveal "creep", if there is any.


----------



## nestly

@automan26
I can't say I've experienced the VEC99 bundle opening up when not under tension. In the pics below, the strings were hanging "limp" for ~2hours. I would not surprise me if the Bloodline materials did separate more when limp/folded because without the wax, there's nothing to "stick" them together, but it really hasn't happened to any noticeable degree yet in my admittedly limited experience with it.


----------



## nestly

Here's a twist I didn't see coming. VEC 99 (natural) is heavier than 452X (natural) by about 15%. I expected the wax in 452x to make it the heavier material, but whatever is making the VEC bundle larger, also appears to be making it heavier (higher percentage of Vectran?)

452X = 114.5 grains
VEC99 = 132.9 grains (both include the blue label)

Measuring method was to place a wire on top of the scale, zero/tare the scale, then suspend each end of the string from the ends of the wire. For those interested, the wire was 30.6 grains, and the piece of blue painters tape identifying the strings is 4.5 grains


----------



## Rids

Very nice job Nestly in the collection and presentation of your observations. I also experienced a similar condition where the VEC99 string builds slightly shorter after the twisting operation as compared to 452X. After your done building, will you be will to share any findings on arrow speed between the 2 different materials?


----------



## nestly

Rids said:


> Very nice job Nestly in the collection and presentation of your observations. I also experienced a similar condition where the VEC99 string builds slightly shorter after the twisting operation as compared to 452X. After your done building, will you be will to share any findings on arrow speed between the 2 different materials?


Thanks for sharing your results. Yes, it was always my intent to install them on the bow for speed and stability testing, but I was not expecting them to end up that much different on length, or finished diameter. I'm still deciding whether I should rebuild the VEC to finish the correct length using only 22 strands to get the same diameter as 452X, or just rebuild it at 24 strands so it's a straight up strand for strand comparison test.


----------



## mattafliving

Here is a cable I’m about to serve up, the picture isnt upside down either that the bundle holding together against gravity. I think maybe one thing I might be doing different is I don’t go from 400 lbs of tension while stretching straight to 0 lbs. I open the valves on my cylinders allowing my cyLinder to slowly release as the string recovers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

nestly said:


> Here's a twist I didn't see coming. VEC 99 (natural) is heavier than 452X (natural) by about 15%. I expected the wax in 452x to make it the heavier material, but whatever is making the VEC bundle larger, also appears to be making it heavier (higher percentage of Vectran?)
> 
> 452X = 114.5 grains
> VEC99 = 132.9 grains (both include the blue label)
> 
> Measuring method was to place a wire on top of the scale, zero/tare the scale, then suspend each end of the string from the ends of the wire. For those interested, the wire was 30.6 grains, and the piece of blue painters tape identifying the strings is 4.5 grains


Might be a stretch but maybe the higher molecular weight of the SK99 Dyneema compared to the SK75 Dyneeema in 452X? Not sure how much that actually would amount to.


----------



## automan26

Here's what I have been getting on the three strings I built so far. This is the string that was waxed and burnished. I have about 40 twists in the string that is 63" long.

Automan


----------



## mattafliving

automan26 said:


> Here's what I have been getting on the three strings I built so far. This is the string that was waxed and burnished. I have about 40 twists in the string that is 63" long.
> 
> Automan


Well I don’t recommend the wax, it won’t hurt but it’s not needed. For me 63 inch string would have 42 twist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automan26

I'm going to go out right now and build another 63" string using Bloodline. I will take measurements as I go and I will be very careful that I am not the one screwing up somewhere. I'll report back.

Automan


----------



## mattafliving

automan26 said:


> I'm going to go out right now and build another 63" string using Bloodline. I will take measurements as I go and I will be very careful that I am not the one screwing up somewhere. I'll report back.
> 
> Automan


I don’t think it’s anyone screwing up, I think it’s just different build processes, coupled with learning a new material. I’m sure we can figure something out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

Based on the comments immediately above, and the larger finished diameter size I saw with VEC99, I decided to double check that I had not accidentally layed up 26 strands of VEC. Nope, both test strings are 12 strands on each side of the peep separator string. Another surprising twist was the VEC99 bundle was harder to separate to count individual strands than the 452X natural. I would say the VEC 99 bundle "sticks" together even more than the 452X (natural/low wax), which I never would have expected based on it's lack of "tackiness" during the build.

Also, I build at .75twists/inch so my ~58.5" string has more twists (44) than your ~62" strings. That may partially account for my larger bundle diameter.


----------



## automan26

mattafliving said:


> I don’t think it’s anyone screwing up, I think it’s just different build processes, coupled with learning a new material. I’m sure we can figure something out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far I have it laid out, twisted, stretched and relaxed. The bundle is staying round and tight. I plan to finish it up during the Twins game tonite.

Automan.


----------



## nestly

This morning I built another VEC 99 string with twists reduced from 44 to 40. I knew from previous testing that 1 full twist is about 1/32" for a 60" string, so those 4 fewer twists, should get me to the same finished length (@100lbs) as the 452X string. I was also hoping the lower twist rate would make the end serving finish smaller, which it did, but not as much as I hoped. They are still .106.-107. 

I'm going to reduce the tension on the first two test strings and let the new 40 twist VEC 99 string "catch up" in stretch time then resume testing with all 3


----------



## 48archer

452x in natural is going to be smaller diameter because of the lack of dye and wax, have you tried a florescent color in 452x and compared diameters?


----------



## automan26

I finished my Bloodline99 string and here's my findings. NOTE: Unlike nestly I was not able to build two strings side by side, so here's what I found with my Bloodline along with some crude comparisons to Fury.

First, the Bloodline allowed me to make the sweetest loops I have ever made. The slick material slid in nicely and looped around the strands great.

Due to the absence of wax, the end serving was also one of the best I have ever laid out.

However, when I removed the string from the jig, I still got a slight bit of unraveling. The lack of wax eliminates the binder that would hold the strands in a tight bundle when the tension is removed.


----------



## automan26

I built my BL99 string using 28 strands, like I use with Fury. I did notice some differences between the two materials.

My formula called for 40 twists and an initial post setting of 64 1/8" for the 63 5/8" string I was building. After installing the 40 twists, stretching to 300# then relaxing for an hour or so, I measured it a 100# and the BL99 measured 63 7/8" (1/4" long). I had to add 9 twists to get it to spec. I decided that since I had added so many twists I should stretch it again at 300# for another hour. When I again checked it at 100# I was another 1/8" too long so I added two more twists to get it back to spec. 11 twists was about all I was comfortable with since now a 63 5/8" string had 51 twists which is close to maxing out what I want to go with. I served it up at 300# then backed off the tension and after sitting overnight it speced out at 63 5/8". I am sure that I can make this work, but I will need to tweak my formula a bit.


My end serving measured .096" with BL99 and .105 with Fury. (Both strings had the same strand count.)

My center serving measured .099" with BL99 and .110" with Fury. The same materials were used to serve both strings.


I apologize for not measuring the diameter of the BL99 string under load, but it slipped my mind until after I had things packed away and my shop closed up for the day.

OBSERVATIONS:
BLOODLINE99 builds a string that looks very nice with great-looking servings. It appears to me that it stretches out a bit longer than expected which will require some adjustments to my procedure. BL99 is a very slick material which makes it behave differently than the other waxed materials. The lack of wax on the BL99 does not allow the strands to bind together and stay bound as well would a material with wax.


Automan


----------



## nestly

@automan26
I'm not questioning your results, but my results with Bloodline VEC99 could not be any more opposite. 

It does puzzle me because VEC99 is decidedly NOT "tacky" during layup compared to 452X, but it practically become "one" after twisting/stretching. I don't think my words even begin to describe how well the bundle stays together... hopefully the video will.

*best viewed on youtube in full screen mode


----------



## jmann28

What benefit is there for a string to stay together when not under tension? The purpose of a string is to function under tension. What if you want to flip a couple strands to center up your peep? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

jmann28 said:


> What benefit is there for a string to stay together when not under tension? The purpose of a string is to function under tension. What if you want to flip a couple strands to center up your peep?


I'm going to stick my fingers in my ears and pretend I didn't read that. A bowstring has only one "middle", and the peep should always be installed in.  

As far as the reason for a tight "bundle", I don't know, I don't put any value on it myself. I build with low wax 452X whenever possible, and I don't burnish, and I never usually add any wax to a string after it's built. I only made that video in response to Automans comments, not because I place any significance on whether a bundle "sticks" together or not.


----------



## jmann28

nestly said:


> I'm going to stick my fingers in my ears and pretend I didn't read that. A bowstring has only one "middle", and the peep should always be installed in.
> 
> As far as the reason for a tight "bundle", I don't know, I don't put any value on it myself. I build with low wax 452X whenever possible, and I don't burnish, and I never usually add any wax to a string after it's built. I only made that video in response to Automans comments, not because I place any significance on whether a bundle "sticks" together or not.


Are you saying you’ve never flipped a strand or two, equally on both sides of the peep, to change the direction the peep sits inside the ‘only middle’ of the bundle? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinsker

jmann28 said:


> What benefit is there for a string to stay together when not under tension? The purpose of a string is to function under tension. What if you want to flip a couple strands to center up your peep?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only real "benefit" I can think of is that it helps keep pinstripe and multiple color strings laid out evenly so the pins don't get buried under the other colors before a string is installed.


----------



## nestly

jmann28 said:


> Are you saying you’ve never flipped a strand or two, equally on both sides of the peep, to change the direction the peep sits inside the ‘only middle’ of the bundle?


That's correct. I have never moved individual strands from one side to the other. When you lay up a string, each "loop" has one strand on the left side of the post, and 1 strand on the right side.That's the "middle", and on a 2-color the peep should NOT been in between the two colors, the "middle" is 6 strands of color1, and 6 strands of color2 on each side, and the exact same strands that are separated by the jig posts when laying it up. (assuming 24 strand string)


----------



## jmann28

nestly said:


> That's correct. I have never moved individual strands from one side to the other. When you lay up a string, each "loop" has one strand on the left side of the post, and 1 strand on the right side.That's the "middle", and on a 2-color the peep should NOT been in between the two colors, the "middle" is would have half of each color on each side.


Lol, the middle is exactly in the middle, whether it’s between the two colors, or between the opposite center which would have both colors on either side of the peep. As long as there’s equal strands on each side of the peep, it’s irrelevant from a stability stand point. I’m gonna plug my ears and pretend I didn’t read that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmann28

On a 24 strand string, there’s technically 24 different centers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

Nope, there's only 1 middle, and there's only one way to split it properly, which is the way the jig posts split it. Putting the peep between two different colors is the worst since each color is it's own closed loop, each color comes from a different spool and batch, each color has it's own amount of wax (which varies from batch to batch even for the same color) and each color has a slightly different stretch rate. Multi-colors are the worse for splitting wrong, to get the most stable/strong string, you need equal numbers of each loop/color on each side to ensure both sides of the peep have the same "blend"


----------



## jmann28

nestly said:


> Nope, there's only 1 middle, and there's only one way to split it properly. Putting the peep between two different colors is the worst since each color is it's own closed loop, each color comes from a different spool and batch, each color as it on amount of wax (which is inconsistent from batch to batch) and each color has s different stretch rate. Multi-colors are the worse for splitting wrong, you need equal numbers on each side to ensure both sides of the peep have the same "blend"


Which is why most pro’s shoot single color strings. 

And good builders, when building multi color strings will match up the colors based on the amount of wax content. They may have 4 different spools of the same color, only to have a variety of wax content between them. 452x had a larger variation of wax content between different colors and different batch’s. This makes some color combos less stable. Trying to do flo pink with natural is the most obvious example. Anyone who builds will know what that means. 

X99, from what I’ve played with so far, is much better and having color and wax consistency between all available colors. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

I place my peep marker in the true center as well. I think I’m a pretty good build myself. Great thing about building strings, and anything for that matter, is you can do thing your own way as long as it’s consistent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees

Not meaning to jump in, but though I've so far mainly built only single color strings, I:

a) have "forgotten" on several occasions in the past to put my usual tag in the string when first on the stretcher and twisting it to length, and later put the peep in with the actual "center" unknown (just doing 12 randomly picked strands on a side).

but

b) do prefer to use this "natural" center for any splitting of the string I do later like installing a peep.

The peeps I've installed on a twisted string by just equal numbers of randomly picked out strands didn't exhibit any problems. It's only a few strings tho, 2 or 3 sticks in my mind, where I did it this way but I recall I had no problems vs all my other strings. OTOH, in saying that, I'm more comfortable with this "natural" split, especially for the peep, so I always install a couple tags before twisting to length every time now.

Again, tho, I don't make multi-color strings; I have enough problems just trying to make a decent single-color one... 

As for the topic of the different strand thicknesses, I do notice that my 452X natural strings consistently come out thinner than my 452X black strings, holding everything else the same like serving and twist rate. So I think the natural is particularly known for being slightly thinner than the colors in general....

As for the strands-coming-loose-when-slack issue, I made some BCY X (the old SK90 X formula) strings a while back for my hoyt wheel bow and they did this. In fact, they bloomed like dandelions when I took them off the jig. Waxing only helped a little bit. However, while it was kind of unnerving, the performance of the strings on the bow wasn't affected that I could see. They were fine strings and they held up well until I had to replace them...

lee.


----------



## Huntinsker

I've split strings both ways, through the true center and between the colors. I've had equally good results doing both.


----------



## automan26

Huntinsker said:


> The only real "benefit" I can think of is that it helps keep pinstripe and multiple color strings laid out evenly so the pins don't get buried under the other colors before a string is installed.


Correct...That is one of my concerns relating to the strands separating when the tension is released. 


Also, when the string is installed on the bow, the separated strands do not always go back to where they laid during initial layup. This can make a rough-looking string. This can also lead to strands being positioned within the bundle in some other place than where they were when the string was under tension during stretching. Misplaced strands may no longer be under even tension with other strands, leading to peep rotation and other issues. If I build a string for someone and it is all unraveled and stringy when he takes it out of the package, his initial impression of the string will be adversely affected.

Automan


----------



## mattafliving

automan26 said:


> Correct...That is one of my concerns relating to the strands separating when the tension is released.
> 
> 
> Also, when the string is installed on the bow, the separated strands do not always go back to where they laid during initial layup. This can make a rough-looking string. This can also lead to strands being positioned within the bundle in some other place than where they were when the string was under tension during stretching. Misplaced strands may no longer be under even tension with other strands, leading to peep rotation and other issues. If I build a string for someone and it is all unraveled and stringy when he takes it out of the package, his initial impression of the string will be adversely affected.
> 
> Automan


Well, I’ve been using this material for customers for over 3 years, never had a complaint when the strings show up about appearance or performance. I have 100s of sets on customers bows all over Washington state. 

I will say that if it is a concern, we will work on getting it resolved. Would the use of a binder be something you would be willing to use? We don’t exactly have one at the moment, but it’s something we can work on if people truly see a need for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automan26

A binder might be a good idea. I considered using wax, but maybe that would defeat the purpose. However, I did discover that applying string wax to the tag ends worked very nicely and kept the tags secured to the loop during serving.

Automan


----------



## Timevoid

Anyone reached out to Bloodline and asked for the % of Vectran blend in VEC99 ? The amount of strands required is 25% higher in the pure SK99, Bloodline-99 according to their own recomendation. Compared to VEC-99.

Not sure maybe its a company secret. 

Its in very hot weather SK99 kan start loosing its stability and stretch. So Bloodline-99 is maybe not the best string to expose to hot summer. VEC-99 seams to be the all season string from Blooodline. 
Not sure why they doesnt mention these negative properties in the description. Or just add a description saying all season string etc... 


i found the answer after some clicking : ) and it seams its a secret sauce. 



> How much % Vectran is in Vec-99?
> 
> Vec-99 has a higher percentage of Vectran than some other products *(greater than 30% and less than 50%*). We keep the exact ratio proprietary because of the large amount of testing we have done to arrive at the Vec-99 product. We have found that with this amount of Vectran blend, the Vectran fibers individually share a more equal percentage of the load compared to lower blend ratios.


----------



## mattafliving

Timevoid said:


> Anyone reached out to Bloodline and asked for the % of Vectran blend in VEC99 ? The amount of strands required is 25% higher in the pure SK99, Bloodline-99 according to their own recomendation. Compared to VEC-99.
> 
> Not sure maybe its a company secret.
> 
> Its in very hot weather SK99 kan start loosing its stability and stretch. So Bloodline-99 is maybe not the best string to expose to hot summer. VEC-99 seams to be the all season string from Blooodline.
> Not sure why they doesnt mention these negative properties in the description. Or just add a description saying all season string etc...
> 
> 
> i found the answer after some clicking : ) and it seams its a secret sauce.


36% vectran in Vec 99. And bloodline99 has performed well for me in the heat and the cold. Sk99 is extremely strong, but Vec99 does have the added benefits of vectran for even less of chance of it moving. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59

Gotta say did some testing of the vec 99 material shooting and the material have not moved a spec yet! Pretty insane for how well it’s performing so far. Nearly awesome detail and review thanks for the continued updates


----------



## Benjamin59

I apologize i have been testing 2 bows with bloodline 99 and 1 with vec 99 I didn’t wanna speak out of contexts


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Huntinsker said:


> I've split strings both ways, through the true center and between the colors. I've had equally good results doing both.


When we are talking the true center of the string we are talking about the open space of the string,between the wraps, prior to twisting? Correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WALKER7036

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> When we are talking the true center of the string we are talking about the open space of the string,between the wraps, prior to twisting? Correct?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes to your direct question, splitting between the space in the lay-up. Huntinsker is also referring to placing the string separator between the colors, like on a two color lay-up. If your layup tension is consistent color to color in the lay-up process, you should be fine regardless- however you equally separate the string. I have had luck both ways as well.


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Thanks. I have some VEC 99 coming. Maybe for this set I build I try splitting the string that way for me peep sight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59

Any update how you like the strings after shooting them for a bit? I wanna make sure I’m not crazy for being the only one in love with this material


----------



## SamT

Read through the thread and have a couple of questions.

Nestly is testing VEC99 and Automan is testing BL99. Could this be the reason why your seeing strand separation in one material and not the other? Two different products. 

Nestly"s VEC99 string bundle was larger than 452X, but it also came up shorter. Could twisting of the larger bundle account for the shorten string? I'm thinking that a 22 strand build, twisted with 44 twists would be longer. 


Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stouff_PAhunter

Stouff_PAhunter said:


> Thanks. I have some VEC 99 coming. Maybe for this set I build I try splitting the string that way for me peep sight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I finished building a set of with VEC99 the other night. After the initial stretch the measurements were dead on for finished length. I tensioned them and served them. Have gotten the chance to measure them yet prior to install. I am very new to string building yet, but I thought the VEC99 layed up awesome and serving was very easy with this material. If course after install comes the real test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly

SamT said:


> Read through the thread and have a couple of questions.
> 
> Nestly is testing VEC99 and Automan is testing BL99. Could this be the reason why your seeing strand separation in one material and not the other? Two different products.


I've only used VEC99, and only "natural", so I don't have any input on the potential differences. Matt however indicated that he didn't have trouble with strands separating under low tension with BL99, and I think he's probably in a better position to know than most anyone else.



SamT said:


> Nestly"s VEC99 string bundle was larger than 452X, but it also came up shorter. Could twisting of the larger bundle account for the shorten string? I'm thinking that a 22 strand build, twisted with 44 twists would be longer.


VEC99 has a slightly higher percentage of Vectran than 452X. The additional Vectran adds diameter, as well as reduces elongation, so my solution was simply to use a slightly lower twist rate to reduce bundle size and still arrive at the same finished length. 22 strands would not be an option for me because the way I build split yokes requires the string be layed up in multiples of 4.

sidenote: since I first started this thread, the strings have been on stretchers sitting at 300lbs, except for several hours here and there when I transferred them to low tension stretchers while I was building other strings. Within the next few days, I hope to provide an update on how much, (if any) each of the strings has elongated over the extended stretch period as I have not measured any of them since I started this thread.


----------



## Benjamin59

Looking forward to hearing your results I enjoy how detailed u r


----------



## UniGram

I have completed 5 sets with bloodline 99. After some getting use to, I really see potential in the product. No mess from excess wax, really bright colors, super fast strings. The downside I see is that the material bundles well, color to color but not between different colors. I could not get acceptable results with Halo, it is simply slipping. But Powergrip works really well.


----------



## Benjamin59

Hey op any results after the final measurement?


----------



## badshaw24

I'm Listening


----------



## Hoythunter01

Just installed a set of Vec99 strings on my 2018 Double XL.
Handling the strings makes your fingers feel like they have dried KY Jelly on them. LOL !! 

I have about 20 shots on them after the initial bench tune. Just blank baling for now to see if I get any serving separation anywhere. 

This is the first set my builder made with this material. I say, so far, he did an outstanding job. I'll see what they look like after about 200 shots on them.


----------



## Usmc0861

Following


----------



## Benjamin59

I wrote nesty he did not use the material due to the size of the nock fit but he did have some funding with the material and it being left of the stretcher compared to the bcy stuff. Sounds like the bloodline material held up pretty decent can’t wait to hear his full findings


----------



## Capra

Any new news on the VEC99 material? I'm considering having a set built with it......


----------



## 138104

Capra said:


> Any new news on the VEC99 material? I'm considering having a set built with it......


The set I built is holding up great. Still looks like new after approx 2,000 shots. It is tricky to build with since it is very slick. Also, the serving needs to be tight or it will slide.


----------



## Benjamin59

Love all mine!


----------



## Peteyur

What happened to the update?


----------



## aaen

Been using mine now since I installed them.in Oct/Nov, they are still holding strong with no creep/peep rotation at 80lbs. Averaging or was about 7-800 arrows a week for 4-5 months, then started to throttle back my shooting as that's all I was doing. I now go out about 2-3 times a week, and just have fun. Gotta work my long game again though it's suffered from not shooting a lot and I've upped the poundage on the bow again, so I'm retuning a bit to get that dialed back in. 

Anyways, zero wax has been put onto the string, no fraying has been noted, well a tiny spot midway btw the d loop and bottom cam. Nothing like I have seen on my gas/ABB strings. I am getting a bit of serving separation but that is due to the hard bend on the Matthews cams which, I see on every Matthews bow, but it hasn't moved since that I've noticed. 

Thoroughly impressed with these strings given I'm probably close to 10,000 arrows through them now (6month'ish). I should also say it's hard to get nock sets to stay put/etc. You need to tie tight and I'd suggest using the bloodline fibre serving material over other brands it seems to grab the slick material of the vec 99 better. 

I'll definitely be putting another set of these strings on the bow, in fact I have another set ordered and will be putting them.on another new bow here this summer I'm picking up. 





Sent from my SM-G973W using Tapatalk


----------

